# GO puppy!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!! Wonderful shot


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a handsome boy! So proud of his prize, as he should be.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

That's awesome! Look at Slater puppy go!

Jeff


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great shot! he's loving bringing his prize back!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Not too long before he's going to have some initials behind his name!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love that shot. He looks so proud of himself.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a beautiful picture. So proud of his bird. Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great picture! He really is a great looking guy! I see some initals coming soon as well!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! And a great photo to make 2D or 3D!


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

Great photo! Love the name too!

Robert


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice. Mine could do that....but they would be running around making me chase them to get it. LOL
It will be fun to watch him grow.


----------

